# Camo Hunting Jacket



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I got me a really warm camo jacket from Gander Mountain last year. It is a men's jacket and a little bulky but I don't have any problems shooting my bow with it on, and it keeps me warm. I also have the bibs that match the jacket and on a day when it is really cold (we are talking high in the 30's) I can wear a medium weight base layer, my bibs and my coat, and gloves and hat, and I stay pretty warm. I am also a whimp when it comes to cold, I grew up in Arizona, but I guess I better get used to it, next winter I'll be in Montana.


----------



## MommaTurbo (Sep 27, 2009)

I live in southern Idaho and it gets COLD here! Last year i hunted in the dead of winter in 5 feet of snow in my Walls coveralls and Carhartt coat. With good base layers underneath, i stay nice and warm in them! You should look into Under Armour stuff or something. If you have good base layers, you dont have to have huge bulky coats.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

hogdgz said:


> Last week I posted that I finally bought me some womens camo...well, I received it on Friday and the thing that I was most excited about: a Prois Sherpa Fleece swallows me whole and it is supposedly my size. Anyway, I have to return it because it is beyond alterations. My plans are to bow hunt all season long this year, but I am a weenie when it comes to the cold weather. I know what you're thinking "You idiot, you are only 2 hours from the Florida line! You don't know what cold is!" I agree, but the bottomline is that I do get cold and I usually wear a really thick insulated jacket that makes me look like the marshmellow man. I can't move in it and I know I couldn't draw my bow in it and shoot it. Plus, it doesn't really keep me warm anyway; I got it at Wal-Mart and it's a youth jacket. The Prois jacket comes in an XS from their website. Wish I would have checked it there before I ordered it from Bass Pro. I don't think that the XS would fit either. Even the arms were a little too long.
> 
> So, what I need is some suggestions, since most of you live up where it gets REALLY COLD. What do y'all wear? I was looking at the She Safari C4 Jacket. Does anyone have this? From the reviews and advertisements it claims that it is really warm. I plan on wearing some better quality base layers as well.



I plan on buying the C4 jacket, but just FYI I tried on their small and it is WAY too big for me. I'm 5'5" 110lbs. I'm going to order the XS and hopefully it will be a better fit. 

I'm like you (except it's a little colder here in MI), I always get cold no matter what and I cannot stand it. I want the absolute warmest clothing I can get my hands on!

I did also pick up a RedHead jacket from Bass Pro, size womens small. It's a little big but will be good for early season. It was only $100 and is pretty well insulated. The arms aren't too awfully baggy and the jacket is very adjustable, which I like. I like to have 2 jackets so I have a backup when one is in the wash.

Good luck and let us know what you decide on!


----------



## absolutecool (Mar 26, 2006)

Layer, layer, layer!!!

I use lots of layers when it gets cold. I am not a fan of real cold weather, luckily I can wear my husbands clothes so we just layer up and go on!!

I have gotten us some Under Armor this year and can't wait to try it out!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

Until this year I wore my husbands clothes and that is what I do, layer, layer, layer. Have some under armor and I love it. I think it really works great.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

MommaTurbo said:


> I live in southern Idaho and it gets COLD here! Last year i hunted in the dead of winter in 5 feet of snow in my Walls coveralls and Carhartt coat. With good base layers underneath, i stay nice and warm in them! You should look into Under Armour stuff or something. If you have good base layers, you dont have to have huge bulky coats.


That's what I am planning on buying: Under Armour. Is there a certain type or what ever that would be better? I'm guessing that they have different thichnesses?


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

z28melissa said:


> I plan on buying the C4 jacket, but just FYI I tried on their small and it is WAY too big for me. I'm 5'5" 110lbs. I'm going to order the XS and hopefully it will be a better fit.
> 
> I'm like you (except it's a little colder here in MI), I always get cold no matter what and I cannot stand it. I want the absolute warmest clothing I can get my hands on!
> 
> ...


Yeah, I am going with the XS. I wish that the Prois fit because that thing is warm! It also has the pockets on the back to put the warmer packs in there! Also, it has thumb holes.


----------



## Nan (Jun 15, 2009)

I love my under armour cold weather gear, I use it for base layer for hunting especially with waders and also when riding my motorcycle in cooler weather. I would highly recommend under armour


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

this is what i wear....

my under armor cold gear top (Keeps me sooooo warm) from cabelas

my rocky under gear heavy weather thermal pants (believe it or not these pants keep me warmer than the cold gear and they only cost 18 bucks!) from walmart

My lady dream season jacket ....I just bought it this summer from gander mountain but it fits me AMAZINGLY. Im fairly petite and had a children's size jacket from cabelas prior to this one...the arms were too short and the whole jacket was just very bulky. When I tried on the lady dream season it fit perfectly. I would definitely suggest at least trying it on!!

and my pants are from a local archery shop that were on sale for ten dollars.  gotta love being a size small

I also wear these socks from walmart....they are in the archery/hunting section and they are extremely warm. They are pink and I think from the brand rocky 


hope this helps...


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

BowHunterChck13 said:


> this is what i wear....
> 
> my under armor cold gear top (Keeps me sooooo warm) from cabelas
> 
> ...


Thanks for all of the suggestions and especially this post. I will have to try these things. I usually wear the old school thermal underwear, but it just doesn't cut it and it's silly that there is such good stuff out there and I'm not utilizing it. I'm definitely buying me some under armour this week. I want to make sure that I have everything by the time the cold gets here.

Thanks y'all!!!


----------



## camoprincess (Jul 21, 2009)

I have those pink socks from Wal-Mart too! I love them! I actually have 2 pair,
when I wear them with my hunting boots my feet actually sweat.


----------



## BowHunterChck13 (Jun 1, 2008)

camoprincess said:


> I have those pink socks from Wal-Mart too! I love them! I actually have 2 pair,
> when I wear them with my hunting boots my feet actually sweat.


I know they are AWESOME! I was shocked at how warm they keep your feet and whey are soo cheap!!


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Well, I still haven't decided on a jacket. I like the C4, but my husband didn't like the price. I am bidding on some Under Armour right now on Ebay, so I have that part covered (no pun intended!). I would like to get the Dream Season Women's Jacket, but I can't find it in a small anywhere!


----------



## Brown Girl (Jul 30, 2005)

I second cold gear under armour (or the like) LOVE it, I am an athletic trainer and borrow some of my athletes for hunting. I should just buy some huh? But i wear them at football games in Michigan when the temps drop (games start at 7pm, end around 9) and they work great. I also use the thermal pants from walmart and LOVE them.

I am going to have to look for those socks though!


----------



## Horses&Hunting (Oct 10, 2007)

Well what I wear when I go out, is about 4 pairs of socks and a pair of regular rubber boots. I thow some of those heat thingies in there to help keep me warm. Then I wear a pair thermals, jeans, jogging pants, then my camo jogging pants. Then I throw on a bunch of shirts and sweaters. On top of all that I put my camo cover all things on. By that time I can't move. If you are thinking I'm warm as a button, wrong. Still cold lol. Right now I'm trying to figure out what to do about boots and arrows. Have no clue what I'm going to do. But as long as it doesn't snow I should be ok. Keep fingers crossed lol.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Well what I wear when I go out, is about 4 pairs of socks and a pair of regular rubber boots. I thow some of those heat thingies in there to help keep me warm. Then I wear a pair thermals, jeans, jogging pants, then my camo jogging pants. Then I throw on a bunch of shirts and sweaters. On top of all that I put my camo cover all things on. By that time I can't move. If you are thinking I'm warm as a button, wrong. Still cold lol. Right now I'm trying to figure out what to do about boots and arrows. Have no clue what I'm going to do. But as long as it doesn't snow I should be ok. Keep fingers crossed lol.


Bless your heart horses&hunting! I bet you do have a hard time with all those layers! My stuff us to big too, so that's why I rifle once it gets cold, but no more! This year I am going to try to bow hunt the whole time.


----------



## mpflugradt (Oct 2, 2009)

I have to say I love the pink socks from wal-mart. I also have 2 pairs and have been known to wear them at the same time. We also fly fish and my waders rub my legs raw down around my calves. So when we are standing in the middle of a river on New Years Eve I have my pink socks on and my calves are protected and my toesies are toastie  It is also a plus that they are pink


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Dang, I have to get some of these famous "pink socks". Are they sold in the hunting department?


----------



## SconiGirl (Sep 29, 2008)

I just purchased the C4 jacket over the weekend. I went to Cabelas in Rogers, MN looking for womens hunting apparel, and they had NOTHING. I ended up finding the C4 jacket in the bargain bin there! I got it for $160! Not sure if it was an online return to the store, or what happened. It was just above zero degrees yesterday and I had on a cotton shirt under the jacket and was sweating by the time I got home. Definately an amazing jacket for the cold winter weather up here. I will have no problem staying warm. I am going to purchase the matching vest and pants as soon as I can. I'm about as cheap as they come, and would say that the C4 is definately worth the money if you want to be warm.


----------



## z28melissa (Feb 8, 2007)

Horses&Hunting said:


> Well what I wear when I go out, is about 4 pairs of socks and a pair of regular rubber boots. I thow some of those heat thingies in there to help keep me warm. Then I wear a pair thermals, jeans, jogging pants, then my camo jogging pants. Then I throw on a bunch of shirts and sweaters. On top of all that I put my camo cover all things on. By that time I can't move. If you are thinking I'm warm as a button, wrong. Still cold lol. Right now I'm trying to figure out what to do about boots and arrows. Have no clue what I'm going to do. But as long as it doesn't snow I should be ok. Keep fingers crossed lol.


Ditch your cotton layers... they won't help with warmth. I learned this the hard way :\ A good fleece and/or polypropylene base layer will keep your heat in better than 5 layers of cotton.

Also... when shopping for wool socks, be sure to note the % of wool in them! I've seen socks marketed as "wool socks" that only have like 20% wool!


----------



## Mshuntergirl37 (Nov 6, 2009)

I was thinking about buying the mossy oak arctic base layer set. I have a set of the alpine already. They are great for early season bowhunting here in Ms. Our local shop has them for 40.00 each piece. They are treated with scent stop technology so they don't stink if you sweat. The arctic set has a soft fleece lining inside and look like they would be warm and comfy. I have to do the layer thing here in Ms. I get hot hiking in and then cold after I sit a while so I usually don't put my last layer on until I'm in the stand. I tried a pair of the c4 pants on. They are super sweet but not worth the money for our mild winters here. I love the SHE line of hunting clothes. I have a pair of the pants and the fleece top. They are awesome.


----------



## hogdgz (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah SHE rules!!! I love my jacket and other clothes that I got from SHE. I will probably only buy stuff from them from now on!!


----------



## SLG2 (Feb 16, 2008)

Please check out our store at www.shootlikeagirl.com...I will be glad to tell you how the different brands fit differently. Thanks! Karen


----------



## jmek (Dec 31, 2011)

I purchased the C4 jacket and pants about 2 years ago, as soon as they came out. I absolutely love them both! They have features the guys wish they had. The only thing is that they run big. I have the She Safari regular camo pants, etc. — I wear a small in their pants and medium in their tops. Therefore, I ordered the same in the C4 system. I have plenty of room in my size small pants to wear jogging pants or jeans under them. The medium jacket is also extra roomy for whatever kind of layering you wish. I didn't return them since I needed them at the time.

I wear a size 26 or 27s in Silver jeans (depending on the style) and medium in Under Armor-type fitted athletic tops, and I have long arms... if that helps anyone with the sizing.


----------



## jpust (Sep 13, 2006)

When it is cold I wear polypropelene base layer from Cabelas. Cabelas brand they are black like longjohns. My husband and I each got a pair on discount a few years ago. Then on top I wear a fleece shirt. Then I put on my Cabelas Dry Plus insulated fleece jacket and pants. They have them in women's sizes. I wear smartwool socks and Danner prong horn 1000 grams insulate boots. I can stay out all day in this with no problem at 17degrees.


----------

